# Dubai for Teenagers



## Shrubster (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi this is my first post so apologies if wrong. My husband has just accepted a post and will be leaving the miserable UK in a couple of weeks leaving me and my two teeagers here with a plan that we move out in the summer after my 16 year old has done his GCSE'S.

Both (boys) are resistng the move and I can't seem to find out what life is like for teenager's their age, the great things and the pitfulls. We also have very good schools here and in particular am worried about a level study standards in Dubai.

Please help!!

Ps we have a large black lab who is no-negotiable on the move - does any one have a ball park fig on the cost of move - I won't hold you to it!!


----------



## kingswood (Oct 18, 2008)

Shrubster said:


> Hi this is my first post so apologies if wrong. My husband has just accepted a post and will be leaving the miserable UK in a couple of weeks leaving me and my two teeagers here with a plan that we move out in the summer after my 16 year old has done his GCSE'S.
> 
> Both (boys) are resistng the move and I can't seem to find out what life is like for teenager's their age, the great things and the pitfulls. We also have very good schools here and in particular am worried about a level study standards in Dubai.
> 
> ...


Dubai for teenager's is great they have much more freedom and there is tons to keep them occupied, there are some very good schools with excellent results here, I have only been here 5 weeks and none of mine wanted to move ut are settled completely and would already rather be here than in the UK, the kids here are very welcoming!

Sorry can't help about the dog as we had to leave ours behind. Any other questions just let me know


----------

